# Using Invisible Thread



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

I used invisible thread to do some quilting on a potholder. I found out that I do not like sewing with invisible thread. It breaks too easily. Looks good but I had to thread the needle after every line that I sewed. 

Do any of you use invisible thread? Any hints to making it more enjoyable to use? 

Thanks.

Jan


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Hi Jan,
I always loosen my upper tension by 2 when sewing with monofilament thread.


----------



## Dorothea (May 10, 2004)

i was also told to use regular thread on the bottom as well as loosen my tension


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

I started working full time repairing sewing machines in Jan., 1970. I made a career out of it and retired from my own sewing machine business June 30, 2007. I will tell you now, you do NOT want to use monofilament on your machine very often. It is VERY abrasive and will wear a groove in every part it runs across. It will wear your machine out VERY prematurely.


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks for the information.

Dorothea, at least I did one thing right. LOL. I did use regular thread in my bobbin.

Iddee, thanks for the advice. This is the first time I have ever use the monofilament and after my experience will probably be my last.

CJ, thank you for the information about loosening the tension

Jan


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

What brand of mono filament are you using?

This can make a difference in how to set up the machine.
I also put the spool in a lage mouth cup behind the machine because it has a tendency to snake off the spool and wrap around the spool pin especially if it is upright/parallel. This is usually the cause of breakage.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Here is the trick to using monofilament thread. Have a second bobbin case. Wind the "invisible" thread on your bobbin and ONLY use it in the bobbin.

I have a second bobbin case and that's all it's used for so the tension is always all set. That way this thread is not going through your tension up top or through any needles and you are not fooling around with your primary bobbin case. It goes a LONGGGG way!

This thread is a poor choice for hot pads as it will melt when subjected to heat. Use 100 per cent cotton thread for these.

I add binding, labels and hanging sleeves by machine on my quilts using the invisible thread in the bobbin. And always use the newer, quality brands that are flexible and high quality!. Using it this way it's fast and it won't show on the front of the quilt. Put your color thread of choice in the top of the machine to match what you are sewing on the back of your quilt...your invisible thread in the bobbin, set your machine on a narrow zig zag and Bobs Your Uncle! You're done! LOL

In the event you want this invisible thread for quilting a top, just turn the quilt over and quilt it from the back.

I can't imagine anyone wanting to do this as there are so many amazing threads these days to use for quilting...the variety is unending and loads of fun! If I am going to all of the trouble to quilt a top, I want it to be seen! I am a real fan of bright, loud colors for quilting threads too.LOL

Have fun and don't get discouraged. We all have to try what works for us and figure out what we like and don't like. 

LQ


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Little Quacker in OR This thread is a poor choice for hot pads as it will melt when subjected to heat. Use 100 per cent cotton thread for thes/QUOTE said:


> I thought about that after I finished the potholder. I gave it to my Mom and she asked if she could use it. I told her sure she could. I guess the first time she uses the monfilament thread will melt and her potholder will come apart. Won't she be impressed? LOL
> 
> sgg-Jan


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I use monofilament for applique by machine, using blanket stitch or on my machine, the slant overcast stitch. Regular thread in the bobbin to match the background of the piece, and either clear or smoky monofilament depending on the color of the patch. It's absolutely *wonderful*, and I have never had a problem with it breaking while I use it, and it hold up extremely well in my quilts. Perhaps your top tension is too tight?

Since the spool doesn't fit on my machine, it sits in a jar at the back and feeds through the hole of a safety pin I tape to the spool spindle. Then on through all the regular thread guides.


----------



## greeneyedgirl70 (Aug 26, 2007)

I hand stitched for my first time with that invisible thread 
It was a nightmare, it would tangle or break and it was like trying to sew with angel hair pasta or something. 
It looks very nice but oh my it was hard to work with.


----------



## Joni Lowe (Aug 7, 2021)

Iddee said:


> I started working full time repairing sewing machines in Jan., 1970. I made a career out of it and retired from my own sewing machine business June 30, 2007. I will tell you now, you do NOT want to use monofilament on your machine very often. It is VERY abrasive and will wear a groove in every part it runs across. It will wear your machine out VERY prematurely.


This sure makes a valid reason NOT to use this headache causing thread. I like the idea of the stuff, but when actually trying to use it, not so much.


----------

